# My New 5906



## RugerNut (Oct 9, 2011)

I have been away for awhile due to health problems. I just recently bought a 5906 with 2-15 round mags for $322 total. I bought some cheap TulAmmo rounds yesterday and it shot very nice. I shot 50 rounds of the TulAmmo and 50 rounds of WWB. I won't buy the TulAmmo anymore due to it being too dirty. My defense round is a Hornady 115gr FTX Critical Defense.

Smith & Wesson all steel Md5906 9mm - Default Store View

http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb185/BlueOvalFitter/005-1.jpg


----------



## rdstrain49 (Dec 13, 2012)

I carried a very similar Smith for several years, 659 if memory serves. Traded it for a 3913 when I went to plain clothes. Both served me well. Totally reliable and more accurate than most shooters. Congrats on a very good find.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Excellent pistol...congrats


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jealous, the 5906 is one of my favorite pistols, though I don't own one, its a classic firearm...


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

I have one just like it. It's a little heavy for a carry, but I'll never get rid of it. She was my 1st.


----------

